# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]Hey! 

Well I made a mistake, and TODAY is actually *Marlin and Brody's (undergunfire)* neuter day! Sorry about that boys, and Amy! But good luck sweeties, I know you'll be fine !


Also, *5 days *until Rosie (*Maherwoman)* gets her new babies!. They are sooo cute, we are all very excited. Especially since she's giving them to me !




Healin vibes are going out to *Sky (Flashy). *He doesn't seem right. They think it may be spurs, or a molt. Get better!



Aww! Look at *Peg's (Tinysmom) *new lionhead babies! They are ssooo adorable :biggrin2:!


REMEMBER TO ENTER IN THE HOLIDAY PHOTOPHILE CONTEST, IT ENDS THE 16th!

ENTER HERE!





[align=center]





[/align][/align][/align]


----------



## Flashy

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> [align=center]Healin vibes are going out to *Sky (Flashy). *He doesn't seem right. They think it may be spurs, or a molt. Get better!
> [/align]


Aw, thanks  He seems sparkier today which is good.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

ALSO, *

10 more shopping days till Christmas!


*


----------



## Haley

Also, I didnt post this anywhere, but Basil is going to the vet's today. He has a slight raspyness (sp?)to his breathing. Wish us luck (and a small vet bill ).


----------



## JadeIcing

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> [align=center]Well I made a mistake, and TODAY is actually *Marlin and Brody's (undergunfire)* neuter day! Sorry about that boys, and Amy! But good luck sweeties, I know you'll be fine !
> 
> 
> [/align]


The boys are out of surgery and just fine. Amy will not be home till 6pm.


----------



## Flashy

Good Luck Haley, how did it go?

I'm glad they are ok after surgery, thanks for the updateJadeIcing.


----------



## JadeIcing

Anytime!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Glad to hear that Marlin and Brody are out of surgery. Any word on Basil? 

Btw, "today on ro" is great! Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Haley

Basil is great. Vet said his lungs sounded clear and he didnt need any antibiotics or anything. He was happy to see Max was doing so well also. 

It was really a depressing visit though. They had one dog brought in after being hit by a car. And another couple brought their golden retriever in on a stretcher, not sure what was wrong but they were bawling. It was really heartbreaking. Oh, and to top things off as Im leaving this woman starts telling me about how she had rabbits indoors...had to move them outdoors...bred them...dogs killed them all but one- who, icing on the cake, is now living in her yard!! I wanted to throw up. 

I really hate people sometimes


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Please send good vibes to Lily, my 2 year old Mini Rex doe who's pregnant with her first litter. (And not supposed to be). 

Everyone here at Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry is hoping for a safe and nice delivery!

Emily


----------



## Flashy

*Haley wrote: *


> Basil is great. Vet said his lungs sounded clear and he didnt need any antibiotics or anything. He was happy to see Max was doing so well also.
> 
> It was really a depressing visit though. They had one dog brought in after being hit by a car. And another couple brought their golden retriever in on a stretcher, not sure what was wrong but they were bawling. It was really heartbreaking. Oh, and to top things off as Im leaving this woman starts telling me about how she had rabbits indoors...had to move them outdoors...bred them...dogs killed them all but one- who, icing on the cake, is now living in her yard!! I wanted to throw up.
> 
> I really hate people sometimes



:hug2:Vets are sad places, as well as happy places. Shame that lady was so ignorant, those poor buns.

Blue, I will Kepp Lily in my thoughts.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Glad all the boys had good vet visits/surgeries.

Lily is in my thoughts!

and I'm so glad you all like the TODAY ON RO..... I think it's nice to be able to keep up on things this way too.... Silvie is doing a great job!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Bo B: I like TODAY ON RO. It's awesome. It's lets new members know about popular things and it also lets current members know whats up. 

Emily 

Thanks!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Glad Marlin and Brody came out fine.

Haley, glad Basil is okay. Did you happen to say anything to the lady that offered that awful story? She should have just kept her mouth shut seeing as you had rabbits with you...:grumpy: People are so inconsiderate.


----------



## Haley

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Haley, glad Basil is okay. Did you happen to say anything to the lady that offered that awful story? She should have just kept her mouth shut seeing as you had rabbits with you...:grumpy: People are so inconsiderate.


I was sort of in a hurry trying to get out of there and back to work so I didnt have long to chat, but I told her I help with rabbit rescues and tried to briefly explain that domestic rabbits cant survive outside in Michigan winters. She asked about the rescue so I gave her their website hoping she might go there and learn a few things. In hindsight, Im kicking myself for not giving her my own email address or offering to come to her house and catch the bunny. I was so shocked and frustrated with her (and her nonchalant attitude about it) that I couldnt think straight.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Glad to hear that Basil had a good visit. Couldn't you just smack some people??

Sending prayers to Lilyray:


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks for all the thought of Marlin and Brody :biggrin2:!



They are doing excellent and are already back to themselves, well....Brody is a little out-of-it . Marlin, being the Lionhead that he is, acts like he was never neutered.


----------



## ~BunBuns~

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thanks for all the thought of Marlin and Brody :biggrin2:!
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing excellent and are already back to themselves, well....Brody is a little out-of-it . Marlin, being the Lionhead that he is, acts like he was never neutered.


Yay!! happy it went well!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Glad to hear that Marlin and Brody are doing well! Whiskers, our Netherland Dwarf, was kind of quiet for about a day after his {snip-snip}, then he was back to his zooming self. We actually had to keep his cage door closed for a day or so, in order for him to heal. Take care, and give those guys noserubs from us.


----------

